# Do I need a 'hands-free' when riding a horse???



## Marthamatic (Feb 19, 2020)

I had a somewhat weird situation today, I was riding a horse as sort of part of my daily (once in a day) routine exercise and was on the phone with a friend. 

All of the sudden, a police guy from a parked car nearby came by and told me….drum roll…. that (a) I should not be out in due to the lockdown (…fair enough I suppose) and (b) that I should be using a hands-free device if I want to use my phone while riding ahorse.

I mean seriously?! If there a law for that!? I am not driving a vehicle or something nor was I reall in traffic for that matter, I literally never heard anything about hads-free devices for horse riders? Is that a thing?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I was under the impression that horses were to be exercised in hand to avoid riding accidents and adding to the pressure on emergency services and nhs.

Also, it’s very bad practice to be using a phone while riding and downright dangerous on a road quite frankly.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

There are no rules for horse riding so it’s up to individuals whether they ride or not at this time. BHS advises that it’s up to the individual and they advise to lessen the strain on emergency services as much as possible. You can still ride, my view is that I wouldn’t do any fast work or anything with a young or green horse that may be less reliable.

I’m pretty sure it’s not illegal to be on your phone when riding your horse but I wouldn’t say it’s advisable when you’re on the roads. Horses can react (as I’m sure you know) and Id want my full concentration on the road as some people drive like idiots too.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It is a good idea to have a phone with you when you ride in case of an emergency but why on earth would you want to be chatting on the phone when you are riding anywhere let alone on the road. Seems very dangerous practice to me. As for riding during lockdown, it is not really in the spirit of your short daily exercise but I know a lot of people are doing it. I think most other countries banned it but the UK seems very lax in laying out exactly what is and is not allowed and is allowing things that were/are banned in other countries. It seems to be variable, some livery yards are not allowing any riding, some are not even allowing owners to come on the yard. Not sure what I would do if I had horses to exercise, it is a difficult one. I know the police have been sending riders and carriage drivers home with a flea in their ear.


----------



## Marthamatic (Feb 19, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> There are no rules for horse riding so it's up to individuals whether they ride or not at this time. BHS advises that it's up to the individual and they advise to lessen the strain on emergency services as much as possible. You can still ride, my view is that I wouldn't do any fast work or anything with a young or green horse that may be less reliable.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's not illegal to be on your phone when riding your horse but I wouldn't say it's advisable when you're on the roads. Horses can react (as I'm sure you know) and Id want my full concentration on the road as some people drive like idiots too.


I completely agree nor is something I normally do as a matter of practice. I've had a look on the BHS website and could not find anything relevant to the use of phones and horse riding. Safety considerations aside though... as long as it is not against the law and I do not present a risk to anyone other than myself (I suppose this may be up to a debate) I should not be anyone else's business! I have calmed down a lot since then though.... ordered some wireless earphones from Amazon


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Marthamatic said:


> I completely agree nor is something I normally do as a matter of practice. I've had a look on the BHS website and could not find anything relevant to the use of phones and horse riding. Safety considerations aside though... as long as it is not against the law and I do not present a risk to anyone other than myself (I suppose this may be up to a debate) I should not be anyone else's business! I have calmed down a lot since then though.... ordered some wireless earphones from Amazon


no I'm pretty sure it's not against the law! 
they sound good


----------



## Marthamatic (Feb 19, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> no I'm pretty sure it's not against the law!
> they sound good


Noted - THANKS!


----------

